# Sendmail won't deliver external mail.



## gAcktin (Jun 8, 2018)

I can only find information on people who only want to deliver mail locally.   I want to use my Sendmail server to send messages that appear from my server.  myhost.us ...  I have a domain pointed to the server and it's working to deliver mail to a couple adduser created accounts.  The problem is when i use thunderbird or telnet to port 25 to deliver mail it says it's delivered (it's relaying fine now that i put the hosts in relay-domains) AND IT NEVER SHOWS UP in the external mail inbox.  Any external address never recieves mail.  What Setting do i need to change or add to make it work.

I have the entire thing setup and went though the man page for Sendmail, The Handbook, and about every site on google where people only want to deliver mail locally for some reason.


----------



## gAcktin (Jun 8, 2018)

I do not want to use SMART_HOST.


----------



## trev (Jun 9, 2018)

```
sendmail_outbound_enable="YES"
```
 is the default setting in /etc/defaults/rc.conf so unless you have overridden it in /etc/rc.conf mail should deliver to external addresses.

What does your /var/log/maillog show for the emails which do not arrive at the external addresses?

What does `mailq` show?


----------

